# Kodee learned his first "trick!"



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

I am so excited I had to brag on my baby! Kodee knows several commands, but they are all the standard stuff - sit, down, come, touch, place, etc. He has just learned "roll over!" It is so much fun to have them do a command just for entertainment!







LOL! My boy is so smart - I am trying to decide what to teach him next...

Yay, Kodee Bear!!!!


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

Go Kodee!

Next maybe you can teach him to load the dishwasher?


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

go kodee!!!


----------



## marylou (Apr 21, 2006)

Yay, Kodee!!!! Way to Go!


----------



## Kvonducati (Oct 22, 2002)

Way to go Kodee!!


----------

